# suomenkielisten maiden nimien tunnistettavuus



## Gavril

Tietääkseni on vain kolme maata (paitsi Suomi) jotka suomeksi kutsutaan "erikoisilla" nimillä: Ruotsi, Venäjä ja Viro. Kokemukseni perusteella, ainakin muutama ruotsalaiset tunnistavat Ruotsi-sanaa, vaikkeivät osaa suomea. Tiedättekö miten yleistä on, että ruotsalaiset / venäläiset / virolaiset tunnistavat maansa suomenkielistä nimeä?

Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, neuvostoaikana tiesi paljon ulkomaisia Neuvostoliitto-sanan?

Hyvää maanantaita


----------



## Hakro

Neljäntenä on Saksa, viidentenä Yhdysvallat ja kuudentena Alankomaat.  Myös Ranska voi olla vaikea tunnistaa, koska F on kadonnut alusta, ja  Kiina jää helposti tunnistamatta paitsi Skandinaviassa.

Virolaiset tunnistavat Viro-sanan, mutta heidän mielestään se tarkoittaa  vain pohjoisinta maakuntaa. Ruotsalaisista ja venäläisistä tuskin kukaan tunnistaa kotimaansa suomenkielistä nimitystä.

Kukaan ulkomaalainen, joka ei osaa suomea, ei varmasti pystynyt tunnistamaan Neuvostoliitto-sanaa.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Neljäntenä on Saksa, viidentenä Yhdysvallat ja kuudentena Alankomaat.  Myös Ranska voi olla vaikea tunnistaa, koska F on kadonnut alusta, ja  Kiina jää helposti tunnistamatta paitsi Skandinaviassa.



Unohdin täysin Saksan! Anteeksi.

Kyllä muistin Yhdysvallat, Alankomaat jne., mutta kun ne ovat käännöksiä omakielisistä nimistä (kuten myös esim. Keski-Afrikkalainen Tasavalta), en katsonut niitä "erikoisiksi" esim. Saksan tavalla. 

Neuvostoliittokin on tunnetusti käännös -- mainitsin sen todennäköisesti koska se kuului (kuten Ruotsin, Viro ja nyt Venäjä) Suomen naapurimaihin.


----------



## Hakro

Maannimet Ruotsi, Viro ja Saksa ovat syntyneet samalla tavoin. Yksi maakunta on antanut nimen koko maalle: Roslagen, Virumaa ja Sachsen. Suomenkieliset maannimet ovat syntyneet kauan ennen kuin näitä valtioita oli olemassakaan.


----------

